# Best Place To Buy ONR?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

OK so after much research and reading iam sold on ONR..Now to get some!. Whats the best place to buy some and how many washes can i get out of a 32oz bottle? Oh and by best place i mean cheapest..perhaps with cheap shipping or DW discount or something?

Thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Optimum_No_Rinse_Wash_and_Shine_9.html

Discount code is DWX :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you VERY much


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

It says on the bottle to use 1 Fluid oz to a gallon of water, so 32 washes. Buying the gallon bottle really brigs the price down though. It's my top product by far.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

american water tends to be much harder than uk..

I've found I have been able to use much higher dilution ratio with ONR

I refer to this when I have ONR questions...(such as dilution)
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

brilliant guide..


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

i4detailing works out best if you spend over £60 to get free delivery and use the code:thumb: if you just want the 32oz try shinerama- works out about £17 with delivey

Dan


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

It looks like there's going to be a 2 quid price increase with V3 of ONR.
The UK market for OPT products is probably tiny compared to the USA so
it seems that we have no option but to take a 12% increase. From what
I've read in various places, I can only come to the conclusion that the
stuff stockists here receive is already "old stock" before it leaves the USA. 
Then we get the double-whammy of very close to pound / dollar parity on
price. 

As a keen user of ONR, I'm not impressed!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Is it just me that doesnt really undertand onr?ive read the reviews and it just seems abit hard to believe and im abit sceptical.Im sure i saw something the shopping channel where "You dont need water to clean your car with this product"sort of thing.i think it was show and shine or something like that.Is this onr like that?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Optimum_No_Rinse_Wash_and_Shine_9.html
> 
> Discount code is DWX :thumb:


Purchased a gallon today  Getting sick of not being able to use my pressure washer, and it uses way more water to rinse without it. :devil::devil:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mr.t said:


> Is it just me that doesnt really undertand onr?ive read the reviews and it just seems abit hard to believe and im abit sceptical.Im sure i saw something the shopping channel where "You dont need water to clean your car with this product"sort of thing.i think it was show and shine or something like that.Is this onr like that?


Not sure what was on the shopping channels but ONR has been around for quite a few years now. It is a safe product to use but I can understand the reluctance to risk the paint. What may help is that if it was not safe or was simply not very good, all the various forums from Autopia, DW, Autogeek etc would have worked this out several years ago

I think several places sell sample size bottles


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I4 have the new ONR but not sure if they have in the gallon size and dont forget the us gallon is smaller than a uk gallon.


----------

